# Upgrade to 922 from 722 - Do I lose my HD recordings



## haydenad-1 (Mar 10, 2011)

If I upgrade to a 922 from a 722 do I lose all my recordings that I have stored on the external HD attached to my 722?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

should not, but *as usual* you should activate 922 first and keep for while 722 active too, then connect 722's EHD to 922 and check, if it's not working - call CSR and ask to 'refresh' EHD support for the new DVR


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I have both, 722k and the 922. I switch my EHD between receivers with no issues.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Last Saturday, I upgraded from a 622 to a 922. As there was an installer involved and I was upgrading, I'm not sure what order of activation/deactivation went on between the 2 receivers but I had no issues -- even though the installer had no idea about whether the EHD would work and keep the recordings.

I was even impatient and plugged the EHD into the 922 right after the install was completed and it worked right away.


----------

